# 1:43 S6 Plus Avant Now Available



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I spotted this at the Paris Motor Show last week. Pretty badass. More info and pics HERE: http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_New...outique-scale-models-chronographs-headphones/


----------

